# 16 month old tail tucked on walk, insecure on leash, looks afraid and won't walk



## valesiaandjuliet (Aug 5, 2013)

My 16 month old Juliet is an interesting dog to say the very least. She is my first vizsla and I have to admit that even with a lot of research and knowing other v owners I have been surprised by the training challenges and her sensitive temperament. 

I have been walking her in my same neighborhood for the past 13 months, but within the last two weeks she has suddenly "put on the brakes," tucks her tail, and refuses to walk more than two blocks away from my house in any direction. I think I pushed her too hard, a few days ago I continued to walk/jog and pulled her behind me for a few blocks and I think I made her loose some trust in our relationship (I didn't want to coddle her, but I realize now that I should have shown her more respect--- Makes me think of the Cesar Millan episode with a vizsla named Ginger). I have read since a bit about learned helplessness in dogs and she has a sensitive disposition that I should have been more attuned to. She appears more panicked on busier streets. At times she barks at people, children and bikes if they startle her and she is in this state. 

To provide some extra info, she has never been a dog that was excited to go on a walk (I would have to spell w-a-l-k around my last dog ---- Juliet loves going in the car however). I also think that my training method to encourage loose leash walking confused her (I would stop once she got to the end of the leash and wait for her to come back to me sometimes, and other times I would turn around and start walking the other way), treating when she was next to me etc. 

Has this happened with anyone before? Is 16 months common for a fear period? 

What should I do to desensitize her (she refuses treats if she is too stimulated/shut down)? I want to build her confidence, she needs walk and I want to talk her with me more places. 

She is comfortable walking on leash in certain places. She pulls forward at some locations (walking towards the dog beach, off leash areas), but I have also noticed her putting on the brakes and appearing afraid at other places (local marina park). 

Thanks in advance!
-Valesia and Juliet


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like Juliet may like the open nature places better.
Less going on walks through a neighborhood while you are building up her trust again.
I would try to keep it fun, and her happy while you work through this. Later find a spot where a five minute walk by a street leads to a place she likes.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great advice from TexasRed, as usual. 

When you are in your neighborhood, if you know where she is going to put on the breaks, I would stop just beforehand and sit down on the curb for a few minutes. After she is comfortable with that place, walk to the end of her leash (don't pull her) and sit down again. I don't think I'd go more than 2 or 3 'hops' in any given walk, but it should allow you to slowly build up the distance. 

You might also watch to see if there is a specific item that she is afraid to approach. Sometime around 14 months Savannah saw her first pumpkin ripening on the vine. It took more than a little time for her to walk up to the strange orange ball to CheckItOut.


----------



## valesiaandjuliet (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks TexasRed and jld640 for your responses!

I will indeed take it slow with my girl and allow her to enjoy what she really loves, being off leash and running freely. I am grateful that she has good recall! 


thanks again!


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Just curious. Has she been fixed or is she approaching her heat cycle? Our Maddie got really wary and fearful around her time. This condition persisted for several weeks but did pass.


----------



## valesiaandjuliet (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Saltwater Soul - She was fixed about 2 months ago. She went into one heat cycle and also exhibited some fearful behavior about a month before her heat. It passed as you mentioned.


----------

